# Just found out that my breeder bred dog other than Maltese



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

So, in an earlier thread, I mentioned how I was confused between AKC & APR registration and what not, and shared that I had gotten my puppy from a breeder that was recommended to me by a friend who also used to show Maltese dogs. Granted, because he was a recommendation, I didn't do too much homework, I just trusted that he was reputable because my friend's mom was a former show handler, so I took it for granted that the guy they used was great. Well, I just found out (after having dug through the USDA) that this "reputable breeder" somehow took a turn for the dark side or was just really great at hiding things. I found out that not only was he a huge breeder of a large amount of dogs (USDA reports showed something like 78 puppies and 120 adult dogs on his property) but he no longer exclusively bred Maltese dogs anymore either. He had everything from Maltese, to Samoyeds, Yorkies, Pomeranians and Poodles. The ONLY good thing that was on the report was that he had no complaints or noncompliants and there were no suspensions either from the AKC. It turns out that he just started doing these different breeds at his property within the past 7 years. And unfortunately, my friend & her mom purchased their dogs from him about 9 years ago. 

However, I was told that my pup was a purebreed Maltese and was given a lineage certificate and everything. However, I noticed that from the time I picked her up, to this very day, sometimes I look at her face and see aspects and features of a Pomeranian. Either way, I LOVE HER TO DEATH, and am so lucky to have gotten her. But still, it makes me worry because then I worry about health issues down the line and genetic repercussions. I am angry because I feel like I have been duped and that I didn't pay the extra dollars to go to a genuine, caring, loving breeder who trully cares for the breed. Rather, I got her from a puppy mill- I might as well have gotten her from a store!!! The red flags should have gone off for me when we brought her home and found that she had parasites. But being a novice dog owner, I just assumed that this was normal with pups. 

Again, lessons learned- this is all Caveat Emptor. I wish I had known about this site, before I got Dini- at least that way I could have been able to pose a couple more questions that should have come into my head. But then again, I wouldn't have Dini, so I don't regret that. :blush:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

My breeder is a top breeder but also breeds other breeds at her ranch. It doesn't necessarily mean you didn't get a purebred!


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you for that input. I know that I shouldn't have jumped just because they didn't exclusively breed Maltese. However, I did see that someone on another post had posted up the Prisonerofgreed.org Puppy Mill Breeders, and sure enough they are on there- Kirby Kennels in Arkansas. Only this time, its his wife's name that is listed and not his. *sigh*


----------

